# Telecommande Remote Sur Imac G5 Premiere Generation?



## david.g (21 Février 2006)

bonjour,
je voudrais savoir si la télécommande d'apple remote marcherait avec un imac G5 de la première génération (donc pas d'isight intégré...)?
j'ai déjà Frontrow d'installé et j'ai une clé bluetooth!!!

merci

david


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
Il me semble qu'Apple utilise l'infra rouge pour sa télécommande, donc pas moyen.


----------



## david.g (22 Février 2006)

tu es sûr que c'est via infrarouge ?   

tanpis c'est dommage....


----------



## frolick10 (23 Février 2006)

Et avec le *recepteur* infrarouge usb de ma souris?


----------



## julienfroment (23 Février 2006)

bonjour, je ne suis pas certain que la telecommande apple remote fonctione via l'infrarouge. Je possède un Imac G5 equipé d'origine avec frontrow et la telecommande et je n'es (du moin je ne l'ai jamais trouver) pas de module infrarouge sur mon Imac, par contre toute mes periphérique fonctione avec le bluetooth. Je pense donc que la télécommande apple remote est elle aussi bluetooth. Je me renseigne et je confirme. bonne journée


----------



## dupontrodo (23 Février 2006)

La télécommande Apple Remote marche avec l'infrarouge, et pas en BT.
Voir ici
Rodo


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Février 2006)

julienfroment a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je ne suis pas certain que la telecommande apple remote fonctione via l'infrarouge. Je possède un Imac G5 equipé d'origine avec frontrow et la telecommande et je n'es (du moin je ne l'ai jamais trouver) pas de module infrarouge sur mon Imac, par contre toute mes periphérique fonctione avec le bluetooth. Je pense donc que la télécommande apple remote est elle aussi bluetooth.


Non ce n'est pas du bluetooth, c'est une des premières remarques qui a été faites lors de la sortie de l'iMac.
Voir la page sur l'AppleStore : "Compatible avec les produits Apple lancés en 2005 ou ultérieurement intégrant un récepteur infrarouge (IR)."


[Edit]Arf, grillé par dupontrodo. :rateau: Mais moi au moins mon lien continuera de fonctionner


----------



## julienfroment (23 Février 2006)

Effectivement... désolé de cette erreur. je veien de verifier et à en juger par la porté de la télécommande ( et le fait qu'elle ne traverse pas les murs) c'est de l'infrarouge. Si la télécommande fonctionne sur infrarouge le mac est donc équipé d'un module infrarouge? non? peut on y connecté un telephone portable? ou autre appareil infrarouge?
Désolé pour ma réponse attive qui s'est avérée fausse.:rose: 
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## david.g (23 Février 2006)

j'ai aussi fait le test, et elle est bel et bien infrarouge... 

merci quand même 

david


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

FrontRow marche avec un téléphone bluetooth


----------



## david.g (23 Février 2006)

Donc avec un télépohne portable (sony ericsson par exemple )!


----------



## geoffrey (23 Février 2006)

oui, mon k750i fonctionne tres bien, et pas seulement pour front row. (keynotes, itunes, vlc, ...) Tu trouveras tout sur le web.


----------



## david.g (23 Février 2006)

merci


----------



## julienfroment (23 Février 2006)

je voulais dire par là: si le mac à un module infrarouge, serai t'il possible de faire des liaison avec un telephone portable MAIS PAS POUR FONCTIONNER AVEC FRONTROW.
en tout cas ca ma bien fait rire:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

pour notre ami Julien qui doit sans doute aimer les crêpes au froment:

le recepteur infrarouge est caché sous la pomme en facade


----------



## julienfroment (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pour notre ami Julien qui doit sans doute aimer les crêpes au froment:
> 
> le recepteur infrarouge est caché sous la pomme en facade


 
Que d'humour valoriel, on me l'avai jamais faites 
Sinon je te remercie de ton renseignement. bonne soirée


----------



## Souvaroff (23 Février 2006)

Front Row fonctionne avec un telephone Bluetooth mais il faut telecharger le logiciel " Bluetooth remote control avant  & Ensuite jumeler le tel avec l'iMac   

Moi j'ai acheté mon iMac en juin 2005 et j'ai pris le bluetooth  J'ai regardé sous mon imac et j'ai vu un diode qui sortait de 2mm de la grille d'aeration en dessous  a 15Cm du micro Entre la vis ventrale & le micro 
C'est quoi ca ?  le Bluetooth ?? Ou l'IR ??  Autan que j'me souvienne Le bluetooth passe par des ondes radio  Donc si cette diode c'est e l'IR il avaient prevu le coup 6 mois avant et la telecommande pourrais fonctionner nan? 

Si j'me plante expliquez moi svp que je passe pas pour une bille !!


----------



## frolick10 (24 Février 2006)

C'est le capteur de luminiosité qui gère l'intensité de la lumière de veille (à droite en bas)  
Et comme l'on dit certain l'IR c'est derriere la Pomme.

Au final j'ai pas eut de réponse, les capteurs infra rouge USB pour souris sont compatible?

Le bluetooth m'irait bien avec mon tel portable mais malgré les explications, je n'ai pas réussi à m'en servir... Si quelqu'un à la patience de me réexpliquer lentement étape par étape (J'ai un Nokia 6230i)


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le capteur de luminiosité qui gère l'intensité de la lumière de veille (à droite en bas)
> Et comme l'on dit certain l'IR c'est derriere la Pomme.
> 
> Au final j'ai pas eut de réponse, les capteurs infra rouge USB pour souris sont compatible?
> ...


Mais oui!  Capteur de luminosité Merci!  j'en avais entendu parlé mais sur les dernier iMac il avait l'air plus intégré sur les photos

Pour le moment je suis en pleines recherches pour ce qui est du Front Row avec le bluetooth mais j'ai trouvé que pour une  longue serie de Sony Ericsonn uniquement 
les k600
k700
k750
s700
w600
w900
z520
z800

Je cherche pour motorola ( E398) mais j'ai encore rien trouvé SI je trouve quelque chose j'en ferait part


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Février 2006)

J'ai trouvé ca http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t144134.html


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Février 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche pour motorola ( E398) mais j'ai encore rien trouvé&#8230; SI je trouve quelque chose j'en ferait part&#8230;


Il te faudrait Romeo ou Salling Clicker. Aucun des deux n'est compatible avec l'e398.


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Février 2006)

Mouais m'en suis apercu En clair il trouve le telephone etc Mais c'est moi qui trouve pas de dossier "Accessories" sur le tel donc inpossible de reperer "Romeo"  

Sinon avec mon t610 & mon D750I ca fonctionne bien   Seul petit pblm c'est que quand on clique sur la touche " 0 " (pour quitter front row d'un coup)  ben quand je remet front row, ca se met en anglais :mouais:  (pas trop grave me dira-ton) Mais c'est quand je lance une appli après que tout foire Ca rame l'OS ne fige pas, mais plus aucune appli s'ouvre, ca sautille dans le dock sans rien faire   & ce avec la 30aine d'appli sur lequelle j'ai cliquées qui se trouvaient dans le dock 
Donc ne surtout pas appuyer sur la touche " 0" sinon c'est redemarrage forcé a chaque coups


----------



## Aerochris (1 Mars 2006)

Salut DM-XM2, sur mon K 750i roméo n'est pas détécté et Accessoires et "grisé":mouais:  tu as du modifier quelques chose toi? Merci

Christopher


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Mars 2006)

Le Port met le sur 1


----------



## Aerochris (1 Mars 2006)

Merci mais le port est mis sur 1, Roméo me demande toujours d'aller voir dans accessoires et accessoire et toujours grisé sur mon tel.:hein: grrr


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Mars 2006)

Ah pas normal. (tu le sais deja sans doutes) En tous cas Chez moi c'est ok Eteint le tel  et réessaye
Si ca marche chez moi pas de raison que ca marche pas chez toi
A la difference près c'est que moi j'ai un D750i et non pas un K750i  Mais meme, logiquement ca devrait fonctionner  (cherchez pas le D750i est pas commercialisé en france, d'ailleurs dans le menu du tel c'est en anglais & en allemand, pas en FR)


----------



## Aerochris (1 Mars 2006)

GRRR ca marche toujours pas!!! mon tel me demande si "ibook G4" peus acceder a internet via mon tel, j'accepte, et il me dit d'aller dans accessories toujours et bien sur toujours grisé


----------



## frolick10 (9 Avril 2006)

Est ce que Roméo se base sur la liste de isync pour la compatibilité tel port? Car isync vient d'etre mis à jour et mon nokia 6230i ne fonctionne toujours pas avec Roméo. :rateau:


----------

